# New member from Cardston



## smurray (Sep 10, 2016)

Just spotted this web site and am very pleased that there is a "local" group now.  I have played with metal machining as a hobbyist for quite some time now and find it very satisfying to create something that can be used and enjoyed.


----------



## John Conroy (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome to the group


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome aboard smurray.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 11, 2016)

Welcome!

What are you working on currently?


----------



## smurray (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome.  Right now I have a number of projects that I am whittling away on slowly.  I repair/restore vehicles - 2, 3 and 4 wheeled ones.  Right now, I am in the  process of restoring a 57 Chev car then a 57 Chev 1/2t truck.  I also restore 70's Honda motorcycle and keep my homebuilt trike on the road.  I have a South Bend 9" lathe, a Busy Bee mill/drill, an Ammco metal shaper, a 4x6 bandsaw, a mig welder and various other machines/tools to help me get these jobs done.  Took machine shop in high school to get me started and am self taught since then.  Have never regretted getting into the hobby.


----------

